# more walleyes



## shaski's fish (Feb 14, 2014)

more walleyes


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Those are some _outstanding_ mounts. At a day and age when more and more taxidermists are serving the market of assembling and painting fiberglass models of fish for catch & release fishermen, guys like you continue to use all of the skills and methods of traditional taxidermy to produce outstanding fish mounts.


----------



## shaski's fish (Feb 14, 2014)

DFJISH said:


> Those are some _outstanding_ mounts. At a day and age when more and more taxidermists are serving the market of assembling and painting fiberglass models of fish for catch & release fishermen, guys like you continue to use all of the skills and methods of traditional taxidermy to produce outstanding fish mounts.


Thank You.


----------

